# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kush ishte "profeti mysliman" i shqiptarëve?

## Rina3

Ju lutem mos u qeshni nga kjo temë.
Gjer te hapja e një teme të tillë erdha nga leximi i këtij shkrimi:




> po ky Gimi shume mire e tha :
> 
> *Secili popull kishte tė dėrguarin e vet, e kur u vinte i dėrguari i tyre bėhej gjykimi i drejtė mes tyre, atyre nuk u bėhet padrejtėsi. (Junus 47)*
> 
> kjo nenkupton qe atyre popujve kur i behet gjykimi nga  Allahu, ata nuk kan mundesi te ankohen te Allahu se ne nuk kemi ditur per Ty. per kete arsye ALlahu dergoj pejgamber tek qdo popull, sepse ata ishin ne erresira te plota te dijes, moralit, etj. dhe atyre i behet gjykimi i drejt


Nëse Allahu paska dërguar te çdo popull profet nuk ma merr mendja ti ketë anashkaluar Shqiptarët. 
Cili shqiptarë i lashtësisë ka mundur të jetë profeti i jonë?
Pse nuk ja varëm tonit po shkuam e u lidhëm për profetët e Saharës??

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Ju lutem mos u qeshni nga kjo temë.
> Gjer te hapja e një teme të tillë erdha nga leximi i këtij shkrimi:
> 
> 
> 
> Nëse Allahu paska dërguar te çdo popull profet nuk ma merr mendja ti ketë anashkaluar Shqiptarët. 
> Cili shqiptarë i lashtësisë ka mundur të jetë profeti i jonë?
> Pse nuk ja varëm tonit po shkuam e u lidhëm për profetët e Saharës??



Së pari te kuptohemi se Profet nuk do te ket mbas profetit Muhammed s.v. ky i fundit eshte vula e te gjithve 
O Rina 3 nuk mundesh me hap tem palidhje kur nuk e din historine mas pari. 
P.sh nuk mundesh me pyet se kë e ka Amerika profet! sepse ky i fundit eshte nje popull i vonshem ose me mire te them ka prejardhje nga europa,  dhe ne  shqiptaret kemi prejardhje , nga iliret , dhe iliret nga pellazget , dhe keta nga Fenikasit , dhe keta te fundit kan jetuar ne palestinen e sotme , dhe siq dihet ky eshte vendi qe me se shumti ka pas pejgamber si Dawudi s.v , Sylejmani s.v, Jakubi s.v Jusufi s.v , Musai s.v dhe me von Isai s.v 

Pse nuk ja varëm tonit po shkuam e u lidhëm për profetët e Saharës??[/QUOTE]

jo veq ne , që nuk ja varum, por as  nje popull ne bot, vetem ata qe divijuan,
sepse ky eshte profet i gjith njerzimit deri ne dit te kijametit , keshtu ka than ALlahu ne kur'an....  dhe me ajjetin (junuz 47) qe ke hasur dyshim , nuk ke faj se ata qe mohojn te verteten - Tru kan por e kan trurin e lopes.... e nuk logjikojn.
me te mira

----------


## Admir Masurica

> Ju lutem mos u qeshni nga kjo temë.
> Gjer te hapja e një teme të tillë erdha nga leximi i këtij shkrimi:
> 
> 
> 
> Nëse Allahu paska dërguar te çdo popull profet nuk ma merr mendja ti ketë anashkaluar Shqiptarët. 
> Cili shqiptarë i lashtësisë ka mundur të jetë profeti i jonë?
> Pse nuk ja varëm tonit po shkuam e u lidhëm për profetët e Saharës??


ti agës nuk e paska ndegju mirë hoxhen kur e ka spjegu historine te mohamedanve...
aj kurr permend cdo popull ajo dmth per njeriun gjithsej
.

----------


## xfiles

> ti agës nuk e paska ndegju mirë hoxhen kur e ka spjegu historine te mohamedanve...
> aj kurr permend cdo popull ajo dmth per njeriun gjithsej
> .


e kam degjuar une mire hoxhen, se gati gati u bera hoxhe vet, dhe ne fakt rina e ka mire, sipas islamit ç'do popull ka patur te pakten nje profet ne te kaluaren, perpara ardhjes se muhamedit qe ishte i fundit per gjithe boten. Kjo sipas muhamedit.

----------


## Rina3

> Së pari te kuptohemi se Profet nuk do te ket mbas profetit Muhammed s.v. ky i fundit eshte vula e te gjithve 
> O Rina 3 nuk mundesh me hap tem palidhje kur nuk e din historine mas pari. 
> P.sh nuk mundesh me pyet se kë e ka Amerika profet! sepse ky i fundit eshte nje popull i vonshem ose me mire te them ka prejardhje nga europa,  dhe ne  shqiptaret kemi prejardhje , nga iliret , dhe iliret nga pellazget , dhe keta nga Fenikasit , dhe keta te fundit kan jetuar ne palestinen e sotme , dhe siq dihet ky eshte vendi qe me se shumti ka pas pejgamber si Dawudi s.v , Sylejmani s.v, Jakubi s.v Jusufi s.v , Musai s.v dhe me von Isai s.v 
> 
> jo veq ne , që nuk ja varum, por as  nje popull ne bot, vetem ata qe divijuan,
> sepse ky eshte profet i gjith njerzimit deri ne dit te kijametit , keshtu ka than ALlahu ne kur'an....  dhe me ajjetin (junuz 47) qe ke hasur dyshim , nuk ke faj se ata qe mohojn te verteten - Tru kan por e kan trurin e lopes.... e nuk logjikojn.
> me te mira


Arbër gerguri shumë shpejt më vlerësove në unë e di historinë apo jo?
Kam të drejtë të pyes për çfarëdo që të dua e nëse ti nuk je në gjendje të përgjigjesh mund të anashkalosh.
Mirë që i paske përmend edhe Amerikanët, ku me sa di e me sa kam lexu ky kontinent nuk përmendet fare as në bibël e as në kuran.
Më thuaj, dinte gjë Allahu për ekzistimin e indianëve amerikan që jetuan që prej fillimit të egzistimit të jetës?
Unë nuk kam lexuar kurr as edhe një rresht që bën fjalë se Ilirët paskan prejardhje nga fenikasit, prandaj mos u mundo këtë prejardhje të na e spjegosh me përralla arabe.
Dhe një gjë mos e ke frigë se nuk kërkova profet të ditëve të sotme ndër shqiptarë për të ja rrezikuar pozitat Krishtit çifut e Muhammedit arab në trojet tona.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

per mendimin tim , mendoj qe i vetmi person me origjine shqiptare qe eshte permendur ne Kuran, eshte Aleksandi i Maqedonis.
Per me shum lexoni ne internet.

Me Respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## alibaba

Dmth Aleksandri a.k.a. Dhulkarnejni paska qenë musliman elhamdurilah?

----------


## SOPRANO

nuk ka pasur as kund tjeter profeta perveq ne lindjen e mesme edhe pak me tej(arabi)...
...athu japonis,kines,indis,eksimeve,amerikes veriore,jugore etj...athu zoti i harroj keto vende?...i gjith burimi i religjioneve rrjedh nga bira e zez e planetit ton...pra lindja e mesme dhe pak me tej....osht met ardh keq,qe e gjith bota sot i vun pasojat nga kjo bir e zez...qe kurr skan qen njerz,sjan,as skan mu kon...

...te tri fet monoteiste i takojn qasaj bires se zez...edhe ma i lumturi do isha po tkishin met aty...

----------


## Darius

> shqiptaret kemi prejardhje , nga iliret , dhe iliret nga pellazget , *dhe keta nga Fenikasit* , dhe keta te fundit kan jetuar ne palestinen e sotme ...



Ti do beje mire qe ne vend qe te keshillosh te tjeret per te lexuar me shume, te perpiqesh te lexosh e te mesosh me shume per vete se po shkruan budallalliqe me brire  :i terbuar:

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Ti do beje mire qe ne vend qe te keshillosh te tjeret per te lexuar me shume, te perpiqesh te lexosh e te mesosh me shume per vete se po shkruan budallalliqe me brire


nuk jan budallaliqe Darius , por kur e kom e lexuar historin e popullit Ilir , kjo ka koh qe e kom lexuar , e pash se zanafilla e popullit tanë vjen nga palestina e sotme ,

----------


## Baptist

> nuk jan budallaliqe Darius , por kur e kom e lexuar historin e popullit Ilir , kjo ka koh qe e kom lexuar , e pash se zanafilla e popullit tanë vjen nga palestina e sotme ,


Popullit tuaj, -sigurisht. Por jo e popullit shqiptar Gergur... jo e populit shqiptar...

----------


## alko71

Shqiptaret nuk kane pasur profet sepse si popull jemi vone te formuar. Kur patem me pase profet ne? Paraardhesit tane ndoshta kishin por jo ne. Andaj per ne si popull i vetmi profet eshte profeti i fundit qe eshte per tere njerezine dhe gjeneratat qe do te vijne deri ne fund te botes pa perjashtim.

P.S e di se ju djeg disave ketu por kjo eshte e verteta deshet apo jo. Ju vazhdoni me enderra skenderbegçe e donkishotiane me mullinj te eres. Ose me mire shponi vrima ne uje hahahah

----------


## Bawarianmann

> Shqiptaret nuk kane pasur profet sepse si popull jemi vone te formuar. Kur patem me pase profet ne? Paraardhesit tane ndoshta kishin por jo ne. Andaj per ne si popull i vetmi profet eshte profeti i fundit qe eshte per tere njerezine dhe gjeneratat qe do te vijne deri ne fund te botes pa perjashtim.
> 
> P.S e di se ju djeg disave ketu por kjo eshte e verteta deshet apo jo. Ju vazhdoni me enderra skenderbegçe e donkishotiane me mullinj te eres. Ose me mire shponi vrima ne uje hahahah


Si shqiptar jemi moti te formuar,une nuk e di se per qfar shqiptar ti e ke fjalen,ndoshta para ardhesit tu  kan pasur tjeter profet,si duket edhe po.
mua nuk me intereson qka vjen prej atyre qe ***** me Deve (CAMEL),apo Arabe.
mua me intereson vetem ajo qe eshte gjithshqiptare.
 ... prap jeto Kuq e zi be njeri.

----------


## Arb

> Une aspak nuk jom anashkaluar pyetjeve tua , iu jam pergjigjur te gjitha pyetjeve te mundeshme , dhe Ameriken e kom permendur si popull dhe jo si kontinent se nese e marrim si kontinent ateher Allahu i kishte derguar 5 pejgamber , ne qdo kontinent.
> Njëri  e kishte postuar me nalt se kan qen 250 mije pejgamber nuk e di sa ishte i sakt, edhe une e kom lexuar me duket qe 150 mije nuk jom i sigurt se moti e kom lexuar. 
> dhe sa te perket ty RIna qe ke shkruar "Më thuaj, dinte gjë Allahu për ekzistimin e indianëve amerikan që jetuan që prej fillimit të egzistimit të jetës? valla mendje keni ! ALlahu krijoi gjithqka ka ne toke dhe ne qiej dhe mes tyre , pra ai eshte i plotdijshem , dhe per ekzistimin e indianeve Amerikan qe prej fillimit te egzistimit te jetes , keta te fundit jan te krijuar dhe krijues i tyre eshte Allahu, dhe _Allahu eshte mbikqyres i perhershem dhe i perjetshem......._ (bekare 255) pra eshte mbikqyres  i qdo gje qe prej ekzistimit te diqkaje deri ne mbarim te tij , Pra ALlahu eshte i dijshem per qdo gje _"dija - sundimi perfshin qiejt e token, kujdesi ndaj te dyjave nuk i vjen rende,"_ (vazhdim i ajetit 255- bekare) 
> 
> *ALlahu eshte I pari pa fillim dhe i fundit pa mbarim* - dhe kete Fjalin efundit, ne njerzit nuk kemi shqisa ta kapim , ta kuptojme.....




Cka je ka flet o njeri? A je ka din cka je ka flet. Perralla po na shkrun a? 

Edhe nime kush t'tha ty qe Iliret e paskan prejardhen prej Fenikasve?

----------


## Baptist

Nejse edhe keshtu nuk ben, nuk eshte faji i te mashturarit i barabarte me mashtruesin. I mashtruari eshte poaq viktime sa edhe i fajshem. Sado qe faji nuk i falet sepse nuk e detyron askush ta bej duke qene se edhe i mashtruari mund te rrije i qete) ate duhet shikuarme konsiderate sepse ishte i mashtruar. Fatkeqsisht mashtruesi origjinal nuk gjindet ne mesin tone...

----------


## ORIONI

16:36. 
 Ne dërguam në *çdo popull të dërguar* që t'u thonë: "Adhuroni vetëm All-llahun, e largonu djajve (adhurimit të tyre)!" Por, pati nga ata që All-llahu e udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata që ishte i gjykuar me humbje, pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni se si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve?  


13:7. 
 Ata, të cilët nuk besuan thonë: "Pse të mos i ketë zbritur atij (Muhammedit) ndonjë argument (mrekulli praktike) nga Zoti i tij?" Ti je vetëm qortues. *Çdo popull pati udhëzues (pejgamber).*  


7:34. 
*Çdo popull* (që përgënjeshtroi pejgamberët) ka afatin e vet, e kur t'u vijë afati tyre, ai nuk mund të shtyhet për asnjë moment, e as të përngutet më parë.

----------


## Arb

> 16:36. 
>  Ne dërguam në *çdo popull të dërguar* që t'u thonë: "Adhuroni vetëm All-llahun, e largonu djajve (adhurimit të tyre)!" Por, pati nga ata që All-llahu e udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata që ishte i gjykuar me humbje, pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni se si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve?  
> 
> 
> 13:7. 
>  Ata, të cilët nuk besuan thonë: "Pse të mos i ketë zbritur atij (Muhammedit) ndonjë argument (mrekulli praktike) nga Zoti i tij?" Ti je vetëm qortues. *Çdo popull pati udhëzues (pejgamber).*  
> 
> 
> 7:34. 
> *Çdo popull* (që përgënjeshtroi pejgamberët) ka afatin e vet, e kur t'u vijë afati tyre, ai nuk mund të shtyhet për asnjë moment, e as të përngutet më parë.


e cka jane keto maskarallaqe? Shkrime te shpellave?

----------


## Arb

> ...shiqo si vjelline vrer keto qenje endacak kendej keto mbeturina sllavo komunisto serbo barbare qe nga srb kan gabue nje germe e kan be arb sa turpe qe lejohen kto mbeturina te mjera te kalbura ne kete forume te perdorin gjuhen shqipe...
> 
> ..turp per ata qe e mbikqyrin kete forume e si largojgoje soji e faren etill te flliqure...
> 
> tungiii


qy ky fara tjeter e gabelit. Heeeu po shume gjak-harapi ishi kon bre... 
Hec thene qafen per magjuphone...

----------


## land

Profetet kane qene te gjithe te semure skizofrene,qe ju dukej sikur flisnin me zotin apo engjej,sa mire qe ne Shqiptaret nuk kemi patur te tille

----------


## Rina3

> E gjitha kjo tollovi postimesh dhe keqkuptimesh ne kete tem ka lind nga njerzit aspak te ditur lidhje me religionin. Ne krejt kemi qen duke folur ne nje tem tjeter ku e postuam Ajjetin e Kur'anit "Allahu dergoi profet tek qdo popull ne menyre qe ate popull ta gjykoj drejt - Junuz."
> Kjo ka pas per qellim kuptimin se keta pejgamber ishin para kohes se profetit Muhammed, dhe pas tij nuk do te ket më. *Ne ate koh, populli shqiptar nuk ka ekzistuar si popull,* dhe ketu u zgjua prej gjumit nje e pa ditur dhe e beri temen se : *"Kush ishte profet i shqiptarve" pra nga kjo bised eshte dal kjo tem, gje qe nuk ja vlen te debatojne me shume lidhje me kete*.



Arber Gerguri unë ndoshta jam e paditur kur e kam bërë të zëshme kurreshtjen time, por ti qenke *budalla me okë* kur thua se në atë kohë populli shqiptar nuk egzistonte si popull. 
Mos ishin arabët në atë kohë popull i organizuar e që neve shqiptarëve na u dasht të presim diku 7 shekuj deri sa ata luteshin me lot ndër sy te turqit që të vijnë sa më parë tek ne për të na e sjell fenë islame e me na i qel sytë me gishta për të kuptuar se shqiptarët o duhet të bahen popull o nuk bahet ndryshe?
Se dikush nuk shef më larg se hunda e vet kjo po shihet qartë në personin tënd, por të mundohesh të ngritësh një popull tjetër më lart nga populli i yt kjo është... ti si të duash quaje po për mua është budallaki e shkallës më të lartë. Andej nga Kosova budallenjtë e shkallës më të lartë i quajmë *ahmak.*
Për ta merituar titullin *AHMAK* duhet të posedosh 40 lloje të budallakive.
Me shëndet i mbajsh.

----------

